# Redfish and Whiting



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I have been stuck on Bluefish for a while, but traded them in for Redfish and Whiting this morning. All on shrimp.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice catch, any size to the whiting?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

yukondog said:


> Nice catch, any size to the whiting?


Only caught 2, 12 inches, the reds were all 16-17.


----------



## PFF_Fisher (Aug 21, 2017)

I went fishing this morning at Johnson beach and moved later to Pensacola beach area. I ran into a lot of sea grass @ Johnson beach and at Pensacola beach also( a little bit less @ Pensacola beach) . I have been catching it by the pounders. : ). 

@mr. Brownfisher where where you /are you fishing today? And how much sea grass are you observing ? 

Have a great day & happy fishing.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

PFF_Fisher said:


> I went fishing this morning at Johnson beach and moved later to Pensacola beach area. I ran into a lot of sea grass @ Johnson beach and at Pensacola beach also( a little bit less @ Pensacola beach) . I have been catching it by the pounders. : ).
> 
> @mr. Brownfisher where where you /are you fishing today? And how much sea grass are you observing ?
> 
> ...


Fort Morgan. Water had been clear here for a couple of weeks. No grass.


----------

